# Old vs New: Dugtrio vs Excadrill



## AngryBadger (Aug 9, 2012)

vs 

This match pits two Pokemon of the same species. Y'know, better design, prevo etc. Overall, who's the better mole'mon?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 10, 2012)

The better comparison would be Sandslash and Excadrill.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 10, 2012)

Why?

Dugtrio and Excadrill are both _MOLES_ while Sandslash is like a spiky armadillo thing.

Anyway, Excadrill by a landslide, pardon the potential pun there. It looks more like a mole than Dugtrio.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

As long as the mystery of Diglett and Scratch is not solved, I'm going with Excadrill.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dugtrio. I have a Dugtrio in LeafGreen, and I am soloing everything and everybody with it!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 13, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> As long as the mystery of Diglett and Scratch is not solved, I'm going with Excadrill.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2012)

Excadrill, lol. But I have feelings of resentment towards Dugtrio. It's an extremely annoying revenge killer.


----------



## Roja (Aug 14, 2012)

I loved Dugtrio way back when so I'll go with it now.


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Aug 15, 2012)

No contest.​


----------



## Kiss (Sep 28, 2012)

Dugtrio for me. I love it's design more and I had one in the game and it was pretty strong.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2012)

Excadrill :3

Dugtrio killed me SO many times in Battle Frontiers, I've grown a LOT of hatred for it =/


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 1, 2012)

I've never used either of them, but I'm going with Excadrill because it's design looks MUCH better than Dugtrio's.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 11, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 11, 2012)

Dugtrio all the way. Mainly because I have a clinical psychotic fucking hatred for almost all of the Gen 5 pokemon. Their designs are terrible, and the handful that don't make my eyes bleed are just barely passable. Aside from that, Dugtrio has like one of the best base speeds for a ground pokemon, coupled with it's not insignificant atk, it deals some serious damage. Not to mention all the times he got me past LT. Surge all those years ago.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 11, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Dugtrio all the way. Mainly because I have a clinical psychotic fucking hatred for almost all of the Gen 5 pokemon. Their designs are terrible, and the handful that don't make my eyes bleed are just barely passable. Aside from that, Dugtrio has like one of the best base speeds for a ground pokemon, coupled with it's not insignificant atk, it deals some serious damage. Not to mention all the times he got me past LT. Surge all those years ago.



So 3 Digletts conjoined to eachother is _better_ designed than a real mole with badass steel claws to boot? But...I don't want to judge. That's also ignoring the point of this poll


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 12, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> *So 3 Digletts conjoined to eachother is better designed than a real mole with badass steel claws to boot?* But...I don't want to judge. That's also ignoring the point of this poll



Yes, yes it is. Just like the rest of gen 5, it looks like something you'd find pinned up on the wall of a kindergarten class. I will admit that he has one of the better designs, but that's not saying much when his competition is the likes of Vanilluxe and Garbodor.

I did also point out why Dugtrio is functionally superior.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Yes, yes it is. Just like the rest of gen 5, it looks like something you'd find pinned up on the wall of a kindergarten class. I will admit that he has one of the better designs, but that's not saying much when his competition is the likes of *Vanilluxe and Garbodor.*
> 
> I did also point out why Dugtrio is functionally superior.



Ah so you're also like the rest. Figures
Also, if anything Dugtrio looks like something a kindergardner would draw, unless 3 things put together that tries to pass off as an evolution is what the talented artist drew back then. Heck ALOT of Pokemon regardless of Gen could look like something a child would draw in retrospect if it weren't for Sugimori's artstyle.

But I digress. You're entitled to what you think about Gen 5. Personally, I like it so far. 

But not to nitpick, it feels like you're just listing Dugtrio's capabilities, not saying why it's better than Excadrill. I mean, since you hate Gen 5 I doubt you'd bother to know the competitive capabilities of most of the Gen 5 Pokemon?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 12, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> But not to nitpick, it feels like you're just listing Dugtrio's capabilities, not saying why it's better than Excadrill. I mean, since you hate Gen 5 I doubt you'd bother to know the competitive capabilities of most of the Gen 5 Pokemon?


Guilty as charged. I know next to nothing about Gen 5 capabilities, though not for the reason you think. I bought Pokemon black, but my DS broke shortly after.  Sadly, I'm too damn broke to get another.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Guilty as charged. I know next to nothing about Gen 5 capabilities, though not for the reason you think. I bought Pokemon black, but my DS broke shortly after.  Sadly, I'm too damn broke to get another.



Lol, well the ONLY thing I heard that Dugtrio has an advantage over Excadrill is that he can revenge kill. I'm not much of a competitive wizz. Anyways, yeah I digress if you don't like Gen 5 that's fine with me I'm not trying to shove my opinion over yours so I'm completely fine...As long as Hydreigon happens to be one of the good few Gen 5 Pokemon in your eyes then we're completely fine


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 13, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Lol, well the ONLY thing I heard that Dugtrio has an advantage over Excadrill is that he can revenge kill. I'm not much of a competitive wizz. Anyways, yeah I digress if you don't like Gen 5 that's fine with me I'm not trying to shove my opinion over yours so I'm completely fine...*As long as Hydreigon happens to be one of the good few Gen 5 Pokemon in your eyes then we're completely fine *



 no comment


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Yes, yes it is. Just like the rest of gen 5, it looks like something you'd find pinned up on the wall of a kindergarten class. I will admit that he has one of the better designs, but that's not saying much when his competition is the likes of Vanilluxe and Garbodor.
> 
> I did also point out why *Dugtrio is functionally superior*.



You're on bath salts, bro.

Excadrill's attack is faaaaar beyond Dugtrio. And it's ability gives it double speed in sand. Considering the fact you'd only use Excadrill in a sand team, assuming that the sand is up.. it out runs Dugtrio as well.. and while both are relatively frail on the defensive, Excadrill still holds more bulk.

Basically, with sand up it's a better sweeper and a better revenger. And if one of them were to survive a hit, put your money on Excadrill, too.

I gives a fuck what it looks like, I'd take the functionally better pkmn over the aesthetic any day.

But for the record, Dugtrio could be the laziest evolutionary design in pkmn history.. beat only by maybe Doduo to Dodrio (lol it grew another head! how creative).


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2012)

Diglett > both Dugtrio and Excadrill.

Excadrill in this match-up though.


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

Excadrill. It looks more intimidating.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, Excadrill's slower than Dugtrio, and if Dugtrio get an Earthquake on Excadrill well... it's all over for it because it's defense is low for a Steel-Type and it's part Steel-. So yeah, but IF, and I mean *IF*, Excadrill survives the Earthquake, then it's over for Dugtrio. 
But I don't know. They're kind of opposites though. But maybe Dugtrio...it's a one hit K-O.


----------

